# Things slowing down?



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Is it me or has the website slowed down recently? Pages seem to take a long time to load.

Brian


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

since Hankster sold it


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The website had been experiencing intermittent issues lately, with the overloaded servers being the main culprit. It only happens for a while, and then speeds back up again. I guess it's just a matter of the demand placed on the servers at any given time.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

S l o w ? 



:roll::lol:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I hadn't noticed...*

... I've been too busy trying that 1 weird old tip for a tiny belly.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

tjd241 said:


> ... I've been too busy trying that 1 weird old tip for a tiny belly.


roflmao


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know about you but my pages load as fast as before, it's just that the system doesn't "release" the keyboard/mouse until about 5-10 seconds more have passed. I believe this is when the system is going out and loading the ads.

I am trying an experiment to see if I can speed up the "release" of the page once its displayed. As the page is loading, a series of webite addresses usually flash along the bottom of the screen. I am starting to add these to my "restricted site" list in IE8. Sometimes they flash by so fast that I can't catch the name. Maybe by restricting these sites, the page may load faster. Of course, if someone with knowledge of how the internet works could chime in as to whether or not this is a valid approach, it would help.

Here is the first site I have restricted:

a.tribalfusion.com

Joe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Well... The trick didn't work for a tiny belly (yet anyways), I learned "what" power companies hate, I cartooned myself, and I got a Guffin... but now that all that is over with and as I pay more attention to the site itself... I have noticed navigating through HT has become cumbersome. Not so bad that it'll chase me away, but yeah... I think cumbersome is a good way to describe it. Back button takes multiple clicks to respond, then sometimes I get a blank page, moving from thread to thread it stalls and then changes or sometimes never changes. Never used to act like this and compared to other hobby/slot sites I occasionally visit and seem to be able to literally BLAZE through... it's downright noticeably different "Post Hank". I guess that's what they call progress now.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice...*

I just noticed my signature has somehow changed on it's own. I went to fix it and got this gem...

*Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.*

Unexpectedly?... um no I guess not anymore. This is the same BS I got when I tried to edit my avatar a few weeks ago... and yes I contacted the "administrator"... True to form... so far I've heard only the sound of 1 hand clapping as a reply. Maybe this is a bit more than cumbersome... I'm gonna go with "annoying" now.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

With one engine already on fire, sticking your head in the sand and wishing for a miracle will take you straight to the scene of the crash.

Which is exactly why we're still working on parachutes as we speak. Im not ruling out a cozy new landing site either. We're hoping to take our baggage with us in tact. How 'bout them apples!

Our destiny is not their concern, it is ours.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

... but who would have us?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Yellow Jacket Preformance*

When things get slow i call Jim Sgrignioli at Yellow Jacket Preformance
Hot Pancake ARMS The best around 
SJJ


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Seems to be that the new owners are taking the "if you don't see or hear me I'm not really here, until I delete a controversial thread or mess with someone's stuff!" approach! Not a really good approach, but workable for being short sighted, I guess. It may well be time to move on, I have done it before! JMOFHO!! pig


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*puts wheels on HippyTreeHugger Garage
and hitches to Al's wagon*

Yep, ready to roll at any time.

If I log in to HT fresh, I get to view 2, maybe 3 threads
before it hangs on me.
I have to kill the window and start over or
wait for up to a minute for a new thread 
to load after my 2 or 3 allotted normal speed views.
REFRESH does not even help. This is getting old.

Chat is now hit or miss, more often a miss these days.
My chat starts out ok, depending on traffic in a chat room.
after users have entered a windows worth of type, the lag starts.
I type, hit enter and wait for a minute or more to see what
I just typed appear in the window. It all adds up to confusing
conversations.

This whole deal just plain soaks rocks.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Joez, How do you soak rocks??  pig


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You have skip them across the pond first.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I have my rocks with scotch. Single malt only please. :thumbsup:

Dave


----------

